# help one onother -refine rhodium metal



## vinod patel (Jul 18, 2012)

HI I AM VINOD FROM INDIA , SURAT-I HAVE AN IDEA FOR MAKE RHODIUM 96% FINE FROM IT REJECT PLATING SOLUTION-WHICH IS BYE FROM JEWALLERY INDUSTRY. IF YOU ARE INTRSTED AND YOU HAVE A SOURCES OF REJECT RHODIUM PLATING SOLUTIN- THEN I WILL HELP YOU FOR FULL PRECIPETAT AND REFIN THEORY-FOR ESEY TO MAKE MONEY-AND GRATE MONOPOLI BUSINESS. THANKS , YOUR FRIEND ,VINOD PATEL.


----------



## BAMGOLD (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks?


----------



## butcher (Jul 19, 2012)

vinod patel, 
welcome to the forum, I noticed you typed all capital letters when you posted, that is considered bad manners here on the forum, like yelling, please try to post without your capital letter lock on.

Also I can tell english does not come easy for you, I cannot imagine the trouble it would be for me to try and study this forum or communicate if I did not speak its language, I have a hard time now and I speak english.

Maybe make a post your process of how you recover and refine your Rhodium plating solution, many of us here would be interested.

your friend Butcher


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 19, 2012)

hi butcher, my english gramer and spell is not clear beacouse i was just pass 10th standerd, so please forgive me if i make mistake. and thanks for your advise for caps off. 4years ago i was done busisnes of purchase in minimum ammount of reject rh.plating solution from jew. ind. per one liter plating bath of fresh when it it contain 2 grams of rhodium 99% present , and it colour is orange red in colour ,after compony used it so many gold ring ,chain,etc. plating with it, after all the plating is not don very well-beacouse plating was start to blacken on jew.so they are rejct the bath, and that time it colour is light yellow,but it have rhodium present of 75% pyority and about 0.650 grams rhodium present in it. Now take 2 liter capacity of plastic contaner- added in 1 liter of rejct plating solution- now added in it 5 pices 0f zinc metal each is 5to 6 grams, and put aside for 24 hours - zinc is precipetate the rhodium as a black powdery form- slidlly vigoruse reaction done between zinc with rhodium sulphate-or chloride. if next day zinc is present and no reaction seen it -prosiger is complit-or there is no zinc present and solution still yellow colour added mor 2 to 3 pices of zinc, after all solution colour water white and zinc now no react-so care fully out zinc , black particals of rhodium 75% wash with planty of water to remove zinc sulphate , and then wet black particals put in 200 ml capacity of bicker and added in 67% NITRIC ACID ONLY 10ML . put it for 12 hours then wash with water- now re wet particals of black rh. added in 4ml of water -4ml of nitric acid 67%-and 15ml of hydro chloric acid 32%,put it cold as it is for 24 hours , decanted, wash with water4 to 5 times and then dry on a stove- only 90 to 100 ounce centigrade- Now it ready for make it grey element form- Take 3inch hight and 1inch diameter of pure carbon moosh- with carbon plate which next put on carbon moosh (stopper)-now put the rhodium bkack inside of the moosh and carbon plate put on it -and all it put in electric furnesh -set 1st cycle of 110 o.cg.for half hour,then 2nd.220 o.cg. and then 1050 ounce only 1 minute and cool it as it in a furness until 35 ounce it cool - out and obeserve it gray element form of rhodium about 95% to 96%pure- your friend ,vinod patel.


----------



## butcher (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you vinod patel,


If I understand this correctly you cemented the Rhodium from the plating solution, using zinc , which converts the Rhodium sulfate in solution to metal and dissolves the zinc into the solution, then you washed the zinc sulfate first with water, then you washed in nitric and then another wash in aqua regia, then water and dried the Rhodium powders and then heated in furnace with some type of carbon with a lid.

I just have a couple of questions,
The washes with nitric and then aqua regia, why both of these? did you expect other metals in the plating solution? it seems to me this is more than would be needed if you were only trying to remove any un-dissolved zinc from the rhodium powders.

And what is a carbon moosh (stopper)? Are you speaking of a graphite crucible?


Thanks


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 20, 2012)

hi Butcher, your quation is right, according to electrochemistry when plating is done on 18kerat gold alloyed-some atoms replace by rhodium metel ,and gold alloyed is a impurity remain in solution which further going on and on and after all solution become impure and not it work very well . this time it reject from jewllery ind. so rhodium% change to75% out of 99% . it means black rhodium contiain 18karet gold particals are present,so it nessesory to 1st remove zinc as present in as electrochemestry positivity replacement ,and then 18kt. gold particals dissolved by aqua regia-and you can elemenate it with hydrzin hydrate or ferrous sulphat solution.when i was work on rhodium i was not a time free for recover gold from it, becouse gold rate is only rupees 600 per grams,and rhodium price 6000 to 14000 per gram so i was rejcte that solution of aqua regia contain gold and palladium, why palladium present ? beacous some ind .1st gold ring plating with palladium chloride and then rhodium sul.sol. 2nd. pure rhodium burning in oxygen atmospher about 300 to 400 ounce cg. and i dont loose any rhodium particals which totel urning my income net profit is rupees 400000 -/ so carbon moosh i fever for that-oxygen react 1st with carbon , as my thinking-ok you can use graphite moosh with stopper of the graphit.ok ,your friend,vinod patel.


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 20, 2012)

hi Butcher, stopper mense closer= simpelly moosh mouth closed with saim kind of rejcte moosh bottem cutting with hekso blade and put on the top of the moosh which have rhodium present .ok my friend, vinod patel.


----------



## butcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you for the post on the Rhodium solution, I understood that fairly well, it also would seem wise to check those washes for values or send them to a stock pot for recovery of the traces of values later.

I still think we are loosing information in translation form your language to mine.

"hi Butcher, stopper mense closer= simpelly moosh mouth closed with saim kind of rejcte moosh bottem cutting with hekso blade and put on the top of the moosh which have rhodium present .ok my friend, vinod patel."

(Stopper mense)?
(Moosh)?
(moosh ?) closed with same kind of rejected (moosh ?) bottom cutting with hack saw blade, and put on the top of the (Moosh ?) which has Rhodium present.

what is stopper mense, and moosh?

You seem to have some expierience with recovery from a wide variety of materials, I think once we get the language translation problem solved, I believe we can learn much from each other.


----------



## chanjav08 (Jul 20, 2012)

Is "moosh" "mush", a slurry or paste of materials, or combination of solids and liquids?
or is it "mesh", describing a grid or lattice made of metal wires welded to each other at 90 degree angles?
Alternately, is there a bilingual forum member who could assist? I believe our friend has much to share once we have the translation problem solved.
just my dos centavos


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 20, 2012)

I think the pure carbon moosh is a graphite crucible with a graphite cover which he puts in a furnace...

Dave


----------



## glondor (Jul 20, 2012)

hi Butcher, stopper mense closer= simpelly moosh mouth closed with saim kind of rejcte moosh bottem cutting with hekso blade and put on the top of the moosh which have rhodium present .ok my friend, vinod patel.


Close crucible mouth with the bottom of a reject crucible that has been cut off with a sharp knife, Use as a lid for rhodium containing crucible.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 20, 2012)

butcher said:


> (Stopper mense)?
> (Moosh)?
> (moosh ?) closed with same kind of rejected (moosh ?) bottom cutting with hack saw blade, and put on the top of the (Moosh ?) which has Rhodium present.
> 
> what is stopper mense, and moosh?



I'm thinking "Stopper mense" translates to "stopper means". I think he was originally saying "stopper means closer", which I'm thinking is a lid.

so he closed his pure carbon moosh (graphite crucible) with same kind of rejected (he put a graphite lid on). Perhaps he made his lid by cutting the bottom off a crucible with a hacksaw?

Dave

EDIT: Looks like glondor beat me to it. 8)


----------



## butcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks you, now I see.

I guess I just had a picture in my mind of of of a big animal with horns. :lol:


----------



## vinod patel (Jul 20, 2012)

hay Butcher, Your friend Dave is understood my writing,[ moosh=crusible], and [ lied=stopper] ,stopper is nesesary to stoped the burning rhodium particals out side gone from the crucible- when we are heating rhodium ,actully for this kind of heating rhodium metel need hydrogen atmoshpher,so we can not loose any atom of rhodium. ok. my friend, vinod patel.


----------



## butcher (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks Vinod,

I am glad you were not talking about a moose.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://0.tqn.com/d/urbanlegends/1/0/F/m/moose_in_harness_sm.jpg&imgrefurl=http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_work_moose_in_harness.htm&usg=__BDQjDIrvz6SUCyuwEUWbLwPlOjY=&h=250&w=375&sz=46&hl=en&start=4&sig2=iNidckSWFLXBvsxSPXWAGQ&zoom=1&tbnid=cf6jFG8sZLLYdM:&tbnh=81&tbnw=122&ei=GCcKUMm0OpHNqAGT2PTECg&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmoose%26hl%3Den%26gbv%3D2%26tbm%3Disch&itbs=1

I am just joking my friend.


----------

